# Audi TT LED DRL Headlight conversion



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey guys

I know there are many topics on this and I have had a look at several old threads but I'm still lost a little bit. I did come across the following item on Ebay just now, from Germany, for a set of DRL LED Headlights. By what I can read from the description, this is exactly what I want for my car. My car is just the standard TT MK2 2WD 2Ltr FSI. Not an Sline or anything special like that. My car came with standard Halogen bulbs, no xenons. However I am currently running 6K HID's at the moment but I really want the LED's. I don't want to go through the cheap route of taking a LED Strip and passing it through the sidelight whole.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-Audi ... 1e6d8a4c5d

Will my car, being halogen standard, take these headlights as they are or will there still need to be some kind of conversion needed for these to work?

Thanks very much.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

There's a massive thread on this conversion. Some people have been buying bits separately to get it cheaper and fit it them selfs as just over £1000 is a lot of money for them.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

viewtopic.php?t=778033

There's plenty others if you have a search mate, loads of topics on them


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There way too expensive !

Any set you buy will need a conversion loom

Your car model has nothing to do with it, the year of the car is what we need to know so that we can advise which loom adapters you require

You will also require your car coding for the new lights

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

It is possible but it all comes down to what you are willing to pay

I am trying to source some them myself, i have got hold of the passenger side but still trying to search for the drivers side

they do come up used but very rarely but again at prices which I think are too much


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks guys

That's an interesting thread, I'll get reading the rest tonight as I'm still at work 

My car is a 57 plate buddy.

Cheers.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

A 57 plate car has the older type central electronics module, there for you require the loom adapter that only has the ONE additional wire that has to be run from the lights into the car to the CEM 
The additional wire is for the bi xenon operation to work

The rest is just down to coding

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

1wheelonly - does that mean you dont need to change the CEM in any case? Without the additional wire will the bi xenon function not work on the older CEM?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No mate, your fine with the CEM you've got, it just determines which loom adapter you need

The additional wire is compulsory for the high beam to function on the bi xenons on new & older cems

With the later cems the loom adapters have 2 additional wires, one for bi xenon function and the other for a feed for the drl

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

So when is some enterprising company going to come up with nice LED DRL aftermarkets for the MK2?

Definitely a demand for them. If the design is right, I bet they'd make a killing. I'd really love something modeled after the A5 LED DRLs.


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh ok, i think many people think that you have to change the CEM regardless if you want to fit the DRL LED lights. So even with the older cem, the lights would work just as the factory fitted cars with the leds on with ignition (coding required) and bi xenons (with the single wire to the older cem)


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Is kufatec still the best place to get the loom (providing you give them the cars vin)


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

California3.2Quattro said:


> So when is some enterprising company going to come up with nice LED DRL aftermarkets for the MK2?
> 
> Definitely a demand for them. If the design is right, I bet they'd make a killing. I'd really love something modeled after the A5 LED DRLs.


Now that I'd love to see! I love seeing cars with these kind of DRLs!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Undisputed_88 said:


> Oh ok, i think many people think that you have to change the CEM regardless if you want to fit the DRL LED lights. So even with the older cem, the lights would work just as the factory fitted cars with the leds on with ignition (coding required) and bi xenons (with the single wire to the older cem)


That's correct mate, done a few now, no CEM swap needed 
Single wire to older CEM and code correctly and works as factory

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

1wheelonly said:


> Undisputed_88 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ok, i think many people think that you have to change the CEM regardless if you want to fit the DRL LED lights. So even with the older cem, the lights would work just as the factory fitted cars with the leds on with ignition (coding required) and bi xenons (with the single wire to the older cem)
> ...


Top man, appreciate your help! Im still in search of a drivers side headlight! Lol!

Will give you a shout once iv got all the bits if you dont mind giving me a hand with coding etc


----------



## California3.2Quattro (Nov 27, 2014)

legend139 said:


> California3.2Quattro said:
> 
> 
> > So when is some enterprising company going to come up with nice LED DRL aftermarkets for the MK2?
> ...


Yup. Surprises me nobody has come up with a product like that. I know I'd be all over that.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

California3.2Quattro said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > California3.2Quattro said:
> ...


I amazed know one has done them too 
Doesn't seem to be a lot about for a mk2 at all

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

I would definitely recommend the upgrade. Have done mine relatively cheap, got the lights for £200 or thereabouts. I still can't sort the coding on mine with the AFS as the new lights don't have it. But has been worth the effort!


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

200 quid is mega cheap! Where did you manage to get them?

Is there anyway to tell from the headlight if it is AFS? Are you not able to wire up afs headlights to non afs cars or vice versa?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Afs will only work with auto levelling

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

chaznik said:


> I would definitely recommend the upgrade. Have done mine relatively cheap, got the lights for £200 or thereabouts. I still can't sort the coding on mine with the AFS as the new lights don't have it. But has been worth the effort!


I think you should find coding for afs in
55 xenon range mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

I hope the passenger light iv bought isnt afs :/


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

1wheelonly said:


> chaznik said:
> 
> 
> > I would definitely recommend the upgrade. Have done mine relatively cheap, got the lights for £200 or thereabouts. I still can't sort the coding on mine with the AFS as the new lights don't have it. But has been worth the effort!
> ...


Spent hours researching and going through all settings in 55 and there is nowt :-(


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Post up a full scan of your modules chaz
I don't have auto levelling so can't look on mine

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## martyj200 (Aug 2, 2017)

ReTTro fit said:


> Undisputed_88 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ok, i think many people think that you have to change the CEM regardless if you want to fit the DRL LED lights. So even with the older cem, the lights would work just as the factory fitted cars with the leds on with ignition (coding required) and bi xenons (with the single wire to the older cem)
> ...


----------



## martyj200 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi reTTro fit, would you be able to give me some advice on this install. I have bought the new LED DRL headlights 
8J0 941 003 AK & 8J0 941 004AK
My car is a 56 2006 which has factory installed Xenons and my light switch has a dial for DRL position. I have plugged them in and recoded with vcds. 
I have full drl brightness on headlight switch 0
I have less drl brighness on side light
Drl brightness is the same as side light with xenons on in dipped beam.
I have bulb out warnings for indicators though they do work.
Drl stay at same brightness with xenons on when indicating they dont dim and stay on.
Central electronics is 8P0907279H

Could you advise me on where i might be going wrong? Many thanks martin


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Martyj200 - Unfortunately, 'ReTTro fit' is no longer with the forum. :?


----------



## martyj200 (Aug 2, 2017)

Oh ok thanks for letting me know.


----------



## vswizz (May 20, 2019)

I have HIDs at the moment which work much better on the dark roads than halogens, but would be an MOT fail. I saw this company that offer the lights with self levelling and washers: https://www.hazzydayz.com/audi-tt-8j-bi ... 2312-p.asp I'm not sure if that price includes fitment (I guess not).


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

RE fitting, does this help you

Film on YouTube


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

See if this works for your model. If you don't have a VCDS, you might be able to make the code change with an OBDeleven -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 8#p8424218


----------

